# Installing a drop ceiling along a sloped wall/ceiling



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is there venting and insulation and air sealing in this picture?


----------



## aarograh (Dec 21, 2020)

The entire roof deck and soffet vents have been sealed and sprayfoamed already, so I'm not planning any further insulation. I'll have to add some vents (probably in the ceiling, though I haven't researched that part thoroughly yet), but that's it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

aarograh said:


> The entire roof deck and soffet vents have been sealed and sprayfoamed already, so I'm not planning any further insulation. I'll have to add some vents (probably in the ceiling, though I haven't researched that part thoroughly yet), but that's it.


You are looking for ideas for where the ceiling meets the nee walls and flat ceiling? I have not seen anything that would make it easy.


----------



## aarograh (Dec 21, 2020)

I drew a very crude diagram real quick to help clarify. The blue are the pre-existing rafters/collar ties. The red is where I plan to have drywall. The black is the drop ceiling. The specific question is how to attach the black ceiling to the sloped portion of the red wall. That situation occurs on 3 of the 4 walls (the 4th will be vertical, so that one will be nice and easy at least).

The best idea I've come up with so far would be to cut 2x4s at an angle matching the ceiling and attach them to the rafters through the drywall to give myself a short vertical surface to mount the wall moulding too. I think this would work as long as I get everything straight and level, but I was hoping for an easier trick.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

This is a capture from Armstrong's guide to sloped ceilings. Their ceiling is sloped, not the walls, but same difference. They instruct to use a 2" wall angle (rather than 7/8" leg) and bend it to match the angle. Other option is shim to mount the standard 7/8" wall angle.


----------



## aarograh (Dec 21, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> This is a capture from Armstrong's guide to sloped ceilings. Their ceiling is sloped, not the walls, but same difference. They instruct to use a 2" wall angle (rather than 7/8" leg) and bend it to match the angle. Other option is shim to mount the standard 7/8" wall angle.
> 
> View attachment 637524


Awesome. I somehow never came across this (or maybe I did and failed to understand what it was) while I was looking. That sounds much easier than adding a shim all the way around. Thank you!


----------



## aarograh (Dec 21, 2020)

A follow-up question: any idea how hard those angles are going to be to bend from 90 degrees to 40 degrees to match the wall angle? I'm not sure if that's something I can easily do myself or if I need to find someone who can do it (we're talking close to 100 feet total that would have to be bent). Even knowing the equipment I'm looking for I'm still having a very difficult time finding any discussion or examples on using them :/


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If I was trying to bend these things, I'd use a table saw to rip some 2x4 to match the desired inside angle, maybe a little extra because the metal will want to spring back a little. I'd rip a 4x4 to match the outside angle of the ripped 2x4. Then I'd sandwich the bracket between the two pieces and either clamp together or just go to town with a hammer. Unless you know someone with a brake.

If they can't be bent you'll have to use Option 2.


----------



## aarograh (Dec 21, 2020)

Good suggestions. Thanks for the help!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I would just rip a piece of 4/4 lumber so the top edge ends up horizontal. Bottom edge I'd rip an angle on it so it tapers into the wall for looks. At that's point you don't need the metal wall mold. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I think your 2x4 idea is best. Dress the 2x to look smooth for paint. If the wall angles are bent, you may have to cut the panels to a bevel. Panels will also slide to bottom. Sorry i forget, but will the panels fit if tight to one side? If bending the wall angle, cut to 8' and use a brake for consistent and smooth bends. I think pro brakes put more than 90 deg angles, but i forget so ask.


----------

